# quick question.



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a guppy that is ready to drop any day now but is in a community tank. 

I have a 5 gallon already set up, heavily planted (plastic) but has a few tetras in it. WIll the tetras eat the guppy fry?


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

More than likely depending on which tetras they are. If the fry will fit in their mouths they will give it a go!

Rob


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

Neon, Glolite


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

The mother guppy will eat her own fry, too. As long as you're watching, you'll be able to save a few. It's a blessing, though - you'll be overrun within two months even if you only catch three this time around.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

I hope to get over run haha. I have a local guy who owns his own pet shop. Once i saw my gup was preggo I went and had a chat with him. Buck a fish he told me. Needless to say i currently have a 20 gallon and 2 10s cycling waiting on a few gups


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

neons and glolites aren't going to pose much of a problem for guppy fry, especailly if they're well fed.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

they are very well fed and thank you. the mother is swimming with the neons now  just waiting on my other tanks to cycle and i wont have to worry no more


----------

